# New Iguana!



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

New iguana i adopted her name is Suga. She is right now at 3 feet and very tame. Comment!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

She got beautiful colors and thanks for sharing.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> She got beautiful colors and thanks for sharing.


Thanks right now she is shedding i can't imagine how beautiful she will look when she is done


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

WOO more reptiles on heree 
nice iguana


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee really nice!!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice 

I always wanted one but got sucked into turtles lol


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Very nice
> 
> I always wanted one but got sucked into turtles lol


thanks man, yea i got sucked into turtles and iguanas love them both!
she is gorgeous, eats all her vegies and fruits and is pretty tame she ....wanders around like a dog


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice man. I keep Mountain horned dragons, they are quite tame too.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Very nice man. I keep Mountain horned dragons, they are quite tame too.


would love to see some pics  how long you had them for?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

The first pic is my male, he is a bit jumpy but he does pretty good for short periods of time. I purchased him as a save from a pet store he had no water, and was very skinny/dehydrated. and considering they need to be stimulated by moving water to drink, the pet store had no clue. He is probably 2 years old or so. (wild caught like all MHD's)









Second is my female. She is the best, never jumps sits on your shoulder all day.. pretty cool. I got her off a friend at the time, which did not feed her properly and broke her jaw when she jumped off his shoulder and hit the corner of a table. He didn't take her to a vet so I bought her off him once i found out a week later and took care of her. she is missing all of her teeth now but is very healthy for a lizard of 7 years old. She lays eggs every year still and always cleans/bathes in the water dish with a bubbler. Sometimes the male will hop in too. They look like little dogs scratching their heads with their feet lol. The lifespan is unknown for these lizards so only time will tell now. I dont know if she is old or not lol, seems old though.


















Her carrying eggs.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice dragons simply stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice lizes guys.


----------

